

Developing with CouchDB on Android - daleharvey
http://arandomurl.com/2011/02/13/developing-with-couchdb-on-android.html

======
daleharvey
Currently most of this work is generic setup, the actual core of the work is
simply running

    
    
        couchapp push --export > file.json
    

and putting that in the android package correctly. I will hopefully have the
mundane setup stuff removed as much as possible, but I wanted to get this out
pretty early to see how people may use it.

------
futuremint
Can you setup the CouchDB on the phone to do continuous replication of the
CouchApp from an online source (CouchBase or Cloudant)?

~~~
daleharvey
Yup the CouchNotes demo app does push / pull replication, just needs another
flag for continous, the mobile CouchDB is a vanilla CouchDB so will replicate
to CouchOne / Cloudant fine.

Replication on mobile isnt without gotchas though, there are issues with
mobile carriers interfering with http via proxies and various minor bugs.
CouchDB will be updated with these fixes as they come along (within weeks, not
months) so I wouldnt let it hold you off building an app that requires
replication.

